# Continued from the designer dog thread



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry Todd, but I had to move this here. Im completely beside myself that people have this outlook. 

Kela,

Why do you act knowledgeable about something you have no experience with. Pitbulls were not bred for dog fighting. Because of the terrier in them in the 1800's people established dog fighting as a sport, like bull baiting. A Pitbull became the dog of choice for that sport just like the Staffordshire Terrier. They were originally bred for work like boar hunting. Seriously Kela, get your facts straight before you come here trashing a breed.

Im sure you have never been to a AKC show in group ring where the judge has you stand off your terrier so they can see which dog displays the true terrier trait. Like the Pitbull some will try to go at it and some don't care. It's a terrier trait which is the characteristic of a TERRIER ! Not that fighting was bred into the dog!!!!! 

Have you personally had a bad experience or been attacked by a Pitbull? Probably not because you would of said something by now. Why do you open your mouth, trashing a dog breed that other people love on a dog forum .

Nobody here ever asked YOUR opinion or anyones, about what they thought of this breed. Instead you have no respect for people that love Pitbulls and you go on and on with no concern for others, like myself.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Kela says:
I carry around pepper spray. If any pit bull comes anywhere near my animals without my permission, they're going to find that out the hard way.





My responce:

I really wish it was MY Pitbull that was the dog that came near for you to pepper spray it. You would not even know what you got yourself into. 

The funny thing is that if you did pepper spray a Pit after 15 minutes when it wears off it would still try to come up and greet you. Thats a great dog and a sorry person! 

That just is insane and as much as I don't care for you, I really feel bad for you.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

And like I said, I'm not concerned about a pit bull when it is just me. But if a pit bull approaches MY DOGS and this is WITHOUT MY PERMISSION, they will deal with me.

I am plenty knowledgeable about the subject. You denying what pit bulls were bred for certainly does not make you correct. While pit bulls were probably not initially created to fight, they were bred for over a hundred years to do just that. Even today they are still being bred for that purpose, and those that are breeding them otherwise, aren't even trying to correct that giant fault.

I do not have any respect for people who are irresponsible pit bull owners. They are the reason that BSL exists and they are the reason for dog bites, dog attacks, and dog fights everywhere. Responsible pit bull owners would NOT be punished by the kinds of laws that I suggest. Pit bulls are INCREDIBLY overpopulated and they are most likely the most common dog that is put to sleep every single day. All the "pit bull rights activists" are just hurting their own breed by ignoring the largest problem and continuing to fight BSL instead of focusing on controlling the breed.

Recently there was an incident where a member of the FABB (Families Against Breed Bans) brought their dog to a public dog gathering to crusade against BSL, and their dog attacked another animal that was present. The FABB desperately tried to keep this out of the news and even threatened to sue the news group that wanted to publish the name and association to the FABB with the incident. Covering up the truth is just embarrassing. Additionally embarrassing are those that try to pretend that American Staffordshire Terriers are somehow a magically different breed. While they might have changed slightly in look from when they were initially named, they were called this because the AKC refused to allow "pit bulls" in their registry. 

I perpetuate NO myths and NO lies about the pit bull breed. They are DANGEROUS dogs in the hands of the wrong owner. ANY breed can be dangerous in the hands of the bad owner, but this breed specifically is a large danger in the hands of the irresponsible one. 

Here are some lovely pit bull activists at work:
http://slog.thestranger.com/2008/09/pitbull_belonging_to_propitbull_group_fo
The above article is the incident that I referenced in this post. The follow up to this story is the threats that were made to "The Stranger" (an alternative news blog) to keep the identity of the pit bull owner a secret.

http://slog.thestranger.com/2008/09/bull_shit
This article contains some lovely phrases that pit bull activists use on BSL supporters and is a follow up as I mentioned.

This kind of behavior is absolutely disgusting.


----------



## Kela (Aug 12, 2008)

And I don't think you should waste your time feeling bad for me. I'm quite happy with my choices and firm in my beliefs. My dogs and I will continue to live happy lives and be welcomed into any dog friendly establishment in the country. You and your pit bull will only be subject to constant scrutiny, laws, and the ever advancing BSL.

Fight BSL with every ounce of strength that you have, but it IS spreading. I'm actually quite happy to be moving (coincidentally, not because of this of course) to an area where BSL is prevalent. I strongly support it and am looking forward to my new dog friendly community.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Once again you don't listen to what anyone says. I have never once mentioned that Im against BSL. I don't think they should be banned but the spay/nueter bill won't hurt anyone in my opinion. If that will cutt down the number of BYB then great. I already know how many Pits are authenized daily. Thats an obvious. Plus I have no restrictions on where my pitbull and I are able to go.... NONE! People may not like it but they, just like you, are ignorant and have to deal with it. 

Hope your dog friendly communty is every thing your expecting. lol


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Not sure if this is happening in America. But this is one battle my friend won.



> *BANNED- BREED FIGHTER CAST CHECKLIST DOUBT.
> 
> BY BRENT MELVILLE
> 
> ...


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

If ANY dog or person approaches me, my dog or my family aggressively they are in for trouble.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

I think everyone feels the same Todd, but for one breed to be picked on when there are many other breeds out there doing the same thing is a bit sad. I fear all big breeds, including standard poodles as another friends of mine are that spoilt one attacked my toy poodle. Trust me, not only did the owner cop a blasting, her dog was ready to wear my fist. 
My toy is ruined now through fear, cant be shown anymore. I was lucky I was there or she would have been killed. 

Years ago 2 of my minis never ever showed any signs of aggression, one day they took a disliking to eachother. There was plenty of holes in both faces I can assure you. Neither could be trusted alone ever again. Any dog can be dog aggressive and for the pits to be the ones pulled up on this is bullsh#t.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I myself get uncomfortable when any large dog runs up to any of my dogs. Even if it's my Pit, I don't want her getting attacked. Yes, you never know what may happen but thats the life of taking your dog out. 

Shoot my husband had to pick up our CH Amstaff bitch when a dog ran up and started jumping up trying to attack her. (seriously attack her) My husband had to put her on his shoulders while I scared away the shepard mutt. 

All I would like is for some people here to be more respectful. Im not a bad person because I own a Pitbull and I also don't deserve to have a person trash the breed of my dog. I said when I first signed up on this forum that I love my Poodles but still have a lot of admiration for my Amstaffs/Pitties. Im nothing less because I love Pitbulls and I CERTAINLY DO NOT DESERVE TO BE TREATED THAT WAY. I would NEVER trash anyones beloved dog or breed and I hope this doesn't happen again ... to anyone.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Well said both of you.


----------



## jolu (Sep 26, 2008)

JENN SECRETO said:


> All I would like is for some people here to be more respectful. Im not a bad person because I own a Pitbull and I also don't deserve to have a person trash the breed of my dog. I said when I first signed up on this forum that I love my Poodles but still have a lot of admiration for my Amstaffs/Pitties. Im nothing less because I love Pitbulls and I CERTAINLY DO NOT DESERVE TO BE TREATED THAT WAY. I would NEVER trash anyones beloved dog or breed and I hope this doesn't happen again ... to anyone.


i agree and as I said previously on the other thread, personally pitbulls are not my cup of tea...but neither are a lot of dogs~I'm not keen on the 'ankle biter' kinds either....they can be worse lol! But I would never slate someone elses dog or their breed, just because of my personally chocie! 

One of my friends loves big dogs! She can not imagine having a smaller dog, me personally like the size of the minis and don't like dogs too much bigger...but I have never said anything to her about her choice of dogs. Howeve I show her a piccie of Zac and she said he wasn't a dog...he was a rat  I think that is a disgrace...we should never comment on someone elses choice like that! 

Sorry...I have gone way off now! lol and wanted to send you a {{hug}} as well Jenn xx


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

jolu said:


> i agree and as I said previously on the other thread, personally pitbulls are not my cup of tea...but neither are a lot of dogs~I'm not keen on the 'ankle biter' kinds either....they can be worse lol! But I would never slate someone elses dog or their breed, just because of my personally chocie!
> 
> One of my friends loves big dogs! She can not imagine having a smaller dog, me personally like the size of the minis and don't like dogs too much bigger...but I have never said anything to her about her choice of dogs. Howeve I show her a piccie of Zac and she said he wasn't a dog...he was a rat  I think that is a disgrace...we should never comment on someone elses choice like that!
> 
> Sorry...I have gone way off now! lol and wanted to send you a {{hug}} as well Jenn xx


Thanks for the hug lol, off the subject, those mini's look pretty tempting. I have been thinking about getting one in a couple years. I really like the smaller Poodles as well as my big boys.


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

*shakehead* to blanket the whole breed casue of its sterio-type is wrong...

I have been around Bull terriers, Am staffs, Staffies and all they want to do is play. there is a Female Blue Am staff that is a regular dog meet i go to and all dogs are off lead, except on of our Afghans. 

Pepper spray wont save you all the time... It may if not get you into more trouble, if you unexpectanly spary the wrong persons dog you may end up court, with legal action due to animal cruelty... Especially if the warrant is unprevoked. If you spray casue someone come to close or walks passed and the dog shows no aggression your in the deep end...

I hear it all the time with My Afghans... Oh you shouldn't let your dogs near the little dogs.. An afghan will kill your little dogs as that is what they where bred to do...



Yes an Afghan could kill my little dogs but they are never allowed to run free with them, the little dogs lay and lick the big dogs threw their crates and visa versa...

Also if you want to blanket cover a breed with all being agressive, I still believe it comes down to the owner and how they are trained.. a bit off track, but we have to cats here, the lady that owned the mother of them normally just left them, the previous kittens are FERAL!!!!, our 2 as snuggle pots, cuddling, purring affectionate, very much the opposite of what her other cats/mother is???

Sorry went a bit off topic etc


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Lelune said:


> *shakehead* to blanket the whole breed casue of its sterio-type is wrong...
> 
> I have been around Bull terriers, Am staffs, Staffies and all they want to do is play. there is a Female Blue Am staff that is a regular dog meet i go to and all dogs are off lead, except on of our Afghans.
> 
> ...


 Little off topic but no biggie. lol 

Thanks, and yes I agree as Im sure you have already read. The person that was going back and forth with me is know longer a member here just for a FYI. I love my Pitbull and have loved many Amstaffs over the last 8 yrs. They can be great dogs if you allow them to be. 

Thanks for you input on this thread...it makes me smile that there is one more person out there that understands the breed.


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

I just get sick and tired of people sterio-typing and blanketing breeds cause what they hear and expect the breed to do...


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Lelune said:


> I just get sick and tired of people sterio-typing and blanketing breeds cause what they hear and expect the breed to do...


I still think your affies are nasty and vicous Lelune 

*runs and hides*


----------



## Lelune (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah well Sivaro you better run and hide


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Lelune said:


> yeah well Sivaro you better run and hide



:bolt:


----------

